

Facebook Onsite JS API - pasindur
https://github.com/rumal/facebook.js/blob/master/Facebook.js

======
pasindur
include this on facebook site and call facebook methods like a boos form the
console it self.

~~~
alttab
Interesting, especially if you built on top of it. Pretty sure that doing this
is violating something, though.

~~~
pasindur
im using their own client side api, event bus and dependency injections to run
my code.

~~~
alttab
I know. And I bet that's against their terms of service, something along the
lines of "interacting with our data or our services in an unintended way or
through unintended means."

Facebook has put the kabosh on other client-side plug-ins for this reason.

~~~
pasindur
thanks for the heads up :D saw similar things to gmail too
[https://github.com/KartikTalwar/gmail.js/tree/master](https://github.com/KartikTalwar/gmail.js/tree/master)

